# April Photo Caption Competition



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres your chance to make us laugh with your funny caption of Lee (pcsolutionman) doing the limbo to get under a log on the Stanley river. Or is he perhaps doing something else?? :shock: :? :?

Give us your funny caption and you could win a dodgy prize from the rapidly emptying AKFF goody cupboard!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A snagless presentation is preferred when livebaiting kayakers on the Stanley River


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

every time I go fishing up this river i get a big woody..... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: Hey .... anyone know what the Tide's doin :?


----------



## Papasmurf (Dec 16, 2007)

TIIIIMMMMMMBBBBBERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!......... :shock: he never saw it coming


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

I knew i should have pimped the yak with a triple scotty log holder


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah baby.. me love you log time...


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok if you say so.............but it's sure going to be hard to cast.


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

i know the fore cast was "possible flash flooding" but this is ridiculous


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

new seat lee ? ...hows the "lumber support ?"


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

In days of old,
When yakkers were bold
And women weren't invented,
Men used holes in poles,
To keep themselves contented :twisted:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ok guys you've had your laugh :evil:...... now help 
GET *THIS*  FARRRK'NN THING ARAFFFAA MEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

that cod's got me foot, he's pull'n me under.. OOOOHHHHHH NNNNNNNOOOOO a tree.... that'll stop him... either that or it'll take me limb 8)


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

i swear theres a fish over there, must catch fish if sleep inside :lol:

must remove all obstacles in my path,must catch fish ,must catch fish

bang, me hurty


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ya guys ..... found it on eBay 
_Buy it _ _Now _ ...... *Ugly Stick $1.96*
didn't see the fine print
Postage and Handling
$10,000.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

he may be stuck but he can still fish!


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

Can you go and let those f#####g loggers know that we are trying to catch fish here!


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

*Shhh !!! I can hear a fish!*


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

News flash........Pervert kayaker bonks tree.......video at 7.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

hmmm doe's the moss grow on the east side in this hemasphere I know i' m up a creek but which one??????????????????????????????????


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've got a woody


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A Texas splinter.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Since the banning of Log Trucks on city roads the Timber Industry is trialing new methods of getting the fallen timber to the mills.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

If I put a bit of butter on it ,it might come out over night!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

HEY JUST MARKING MY FISHING TERRITORY


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Is this where you want it?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Just get this baby home.. hollow it out... few rod holders and I'll give the do it yourself section a 'bit of a shakeup'... Just isn't enough competition just catching HOF calibre fish all the time :twisted:


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn, I'm up the creek again without a paddle ... will this do !?

RH


----------



## johono8 (Jan 22, 2008)

kayaking is all about being at one with nature but that may be taking it too far


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUQS0BAAAA7XgAAQQAcgCBQAP+3foCAAaFTyn6oZA9JiHoT1CKemhNkEyepo0GgLik/ZLCoIKWWnbHUxbdYuSJs9Lg0t4MNnZ3lyrcZO+il2HrsJHC5eD76uqGQgPKkbS0CjEkdkhDxkjleIbDWaAVAUpy6jRW0sLG5eSK8fxdyRThQkEQS0BAA=


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Kayaking helped me get closer to nature, It was time to take it up a notch and get nature closer to me 8)


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

what where r they skip up river got it


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

a sunken log are the prime nature habitat for fish, Lee wants to make sure that theory is valid. Any fish there Lee?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

guys a bit of help?, i think i've just cracked a woody, but god did you see that fish one of the best looking i've ever seen.
(al the guys just back away slowly.. then bail hard)


----------



## ProJrn (Feb 25, 2008)

I gotta get broadband i always get stuck trying to LOG on to AKFF :? :?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

If a tree falls in a forest, pc solution man will hear it.

Or: "If you listen carefully, you can hear the ocean"


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

This will be easy - I bench press 250kg every day!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

well i guess this is karma for all those paper planes.

i thought orange was high vis, how did this tree not see me :? it ran into me miss i swear.


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Typical - as soon as I get out on the yak I need to get rid of a big log!


----------



## sobfu (Jan 26, 2008)

The beaver manual suggested that to build your own dam you must chew through the logs.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Lee taking the phrase "the closer the lure gets to the snag, the better..." a bit too seriously


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

Its a Bird, its a PLane

NO, S**T its a Tree!!

or

With Australian Kayak tours we guarantee you will get closer to nature
or your money back!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

danofish said:


> Typical - as soon as I get out on the yak I need to get rid of a big log!


 :lol:

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've asked Lee to judge the winner of this months comp...

Lee?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what are the chances of the wife coming for a picnic at the same spot i'm fishing, i don't think she can see me here.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the entries guys and gals










and the Winner is Wongas with this quote



wongus said:


> Just get this baby home.. hollow it out... few rod holders and I'll give the do it yourself section a 'bit of a shakeup'... Just isn't enough competition just catching HOF calibre fish all the time :twisted:


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Geez Lee.. Thanks..

I just "log" on and found out that I've won!!.  
I'm at a loss for words and feel a bit "stumped" to be given this honour. That is just "tree"mendous...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wongus said:


> Geez Lee.. Thanks..
> 
> I just "log" on and found out that I've won!!.
> I'm at a loss for words and feel a bit "stumped" to be given this honour. That is just "tree"mendous...


 :lol: :lol: :?

Quick, PM me your address details before we change our minds !!!!


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

"I support Greenies"


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Davey,

Just checking whether you got my PM as requested. Understand if you've been busy. Thanks mate.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

If you hold it close to your ear you can hear water!


----------

